# Shot The K&K Vengeance Today...



## DeanoZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Had the opportunity to meet Jerry (Jerry/NJ) and took him up on his offer to see and shoot his new Vengeance. First, a big thanks to Jerry,it was a real honor to meet you and I'm grateful for your offer to assist and shoot your bow. He is a stand up guy, a gentleman, and a true testament to the sport of Archery...not to mention very knowledgeable and has one heck of a setup in his workshop! Thank you my friend! 

My second set of thanks goes to Kevin and Kate of K&K Archery for the creation of what can only be described as an engineering marvel in the Vengeance. I'm not technical enough to describe everything he did to make it such a sweet shooting bow, but it is without a doubt the smoothest drawing, most dead in my hand, quiet bow I've ever shot! When I handled the bow I noticed right away how comfortable the grip felt in my hand. The generous, flat shelf allows the bow to rest comfortably on top of your wrist without any torque or canting of the bow. The grip was neither too skinny nor too wide and I was hard pressed to induce any torque on the bow if I tried, something that is very important to me and one of the reasons I'm ditching my Z7.

The draw cycle was extremely gradual, smooth, and constant. No humps as I pulled into the valley which was equally generous. The wall was quite firm, no play and solid! Despite the draw length exceeding my own (I'm a 27" DL, whereas the bow was set to Jerry's 28") it still felt very comfortable and I could of held it at full draw for some time.

At the shot just the quiet wisp of the string and nothing more...no hand shock, no kicking, no vibration, no snap, crackle, pop, what have you. It is eerily quiet. Jerry shoots at 60 lbs and we tried a range of arrows from 300 - 400+ grain weight, without a stab and all the the same quiet, dead-in-hand, shock free result.

The bow is perfectly balanced, weighs a little bit more than my Z, and rolls over nicely after the shot. The fit and finish was flawless, I looked long and hard for blemishes, pin holes, etc and could not find so much as one and Jerry is right...pics do not do the God's Country Early Season finish justice.

Jerry will tell you he gets asked all the time, what is your one complaint of the bow? He remarks, he has none! And he is absolutely right, I was hard pressed to come up with a flaw or something I did not like about the Vengeance and could not come up with one..it truly is perfect!

I can't say I've tried every bow out there, but I've tried a lot of them and hands down the Vengeance tops them all, and I'm placing my order! K&K thanks again for putting together a great bow and Jerry thanks for taking the time to meet with me and help a fellow archer out. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

You're most welcome Kon, glad to be of help! Look forward to you getting your bow my friend!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the review... I can't wait until my Vengeance and Vindicator show up....


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

DeanoZ said:


> Had the opportunity to meet Jerry (Jerry/NJ) and took him up on his offer to see and shoot his new Vengeance. First, a big thanks to Jerry,it was a real honor to meet you and I'm grateful for your offer to assist and shoot your bow. He is a stand up guy, a gentleman, and a true testament to the sport of Archery...not to mention very knowledgeable and has one heck of a setup in his workshop! Thank you my friend!
> 
> My second set of thanks goes to Kevin and Kate of K&K Archery for the creation of what can only be described as an engineering marvel in the Vengeance. I'm not technical enough to describe everything he did to make it such a sweet shooting bow, but it is without a doubt the smoothest drawing, most dead in my hand, quiet bow I've ever shot! When I handled the bow I noticed right away how comfortable the grip felt in my hand. The generous, flat shelf allows the bow to rest comfortably on top of your wrist without any torque or canting of the bow. The grip was neither too skinny nor too wide and I was hard pressed to induce any torque on the bow if I tried, something that is very important to me and one of the reasons I'm ditching my Z7.
> 
> ...


I agree but wait to you shoot a Vindicator. Its a improved Vengeance.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey you don't have to place an order...I have a brand new in the box black out 70 pounder right up your way in Connecticut that you can have tomorrow if you like....


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

can't wait i have veng. and vindy on the way!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Out West said:


> Thanks for the review... I can't wait until my Vengeance and Vindicator show up....


Couldnt say it any better myself.
Only thing that worries me is that I will have to order another after I shoot it.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Great review!
Im sure liking my Vengeance as well !


----------



## footindave (Jul 15, 2009)

I love my recent vindicator, but thinking hard on a vengeance real hard..


----------



## Taylorguy76 (Jan 4, 2011)

footindave said:


> I love my recent vindicator, but thinking hard on a vengeance real hard..


No need to think.. Vengeance is the best all around bow of the year IMO!!


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

I love mine.:teeth:


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Great review!


----------

